# Burr Oak Big Bass Bash



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

*Run and Gun Bass Busters is pleased to announce it is hosting the first annual

Southside Carryout Big Bass Bash


This Tournament will have a weigh in and winners every hour.


$5,000 Total Purse*

When: April 22nd 2018


Where: Dock 4 Marina, Burr Oak State Park


Hours: 7:00- 3:30


Entry $100 (Limited to the first 50 paid entries)



Big Bass Per Hour Payout: $300 (X8)*


2nd Biggest Bass Per Hour Payout $100 (X8)*


Big Bass of the Tournament: $1200**


2nd Biggest Bass of the Tournament: $600***


Plaques for Hourly 1st Place and Overall 1st and 2nd Place winners as


well.*​


----------

